# Another Poem I wrote



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I wrote this today, I'm told it isn't any good. What do y'all think?

Little Ellen
Quit your yellin'

And stay by the fire

The chef I've hired
Is quite a buyer

Just take a look at you

Oh what a price!
I counted twice

Ten little ones you have

Soon, just wait
You'll learn your fate
Too bad I lost your mate

But never you mind
That's all behind

Think of the present
Well, that's not too pleasant

Just stay in place
It's not a race

Fingers and toes
So full of woes


it's a favor don't you think?

You are so poor
But don't worry more

Just leave it all to me

Won't you look so nice
diced

or maybe you would be better
paired with your loyal setter?

oh so much to choose from
But I'm not dumb

A healthy choice would be best

low in fat
and high in brat

That's why I've chosen you!

So please Ellen
Quit your yellin'

I'm too hungry to fight
Oh I know!
I'll make Ellen Delight!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Soooooooo, are there any childern missing near where you live?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

good one GC I enjoyed it!!!!


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Creepy but awesome GC...hmmm now I am hungry


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Like it.

Is that squire in the fire?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooo yay! I'm glad you like it!!! My mom described as as "just mean!" lol, well, maybe it is....lol


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I like this! I threaten to cook my kids all the time.I DEF will use the "low in fat, high in brat" phrase!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh! I just absolutely love it!!! You are so talented!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> I like this! I threaten to cook my kids all the time.I DEF will use the "low in fat, high in brat" phrase!


Better hurry. Mine run too quick now.:devil:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I liked it too! I actually think you could put something like that to music and turn it into a song.


----------



## RedSno (Jun 27, 2010)

I love your poem! Seems almost lyrical.


----------

